# Bent puppy ear



## Killer_GSD (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm a new GSD owner, my puppy is 9 weeks and although it's still early I am worried about one of his ears. His left ear looks normal but his right ear looks a little bent. Here are some picture I took and I was wondering if I should be worried of if it will fix with time.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ehh, it's a puppy ear! Worry if you want but I'd hold off for a while to see what they do. They may do "a lot" in the next few weeks. I only had one wonky eared pup and those ears came out just fine.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Hard to tell from pic, but I don't think I see anything wrong with it. Just don't play around with it and see what it does, you still have a long way to go with the ears, and they will take all different kinds of shapes. You just don't want to damage it by messing around with it if you don't have to.


----------



## Killer_GSD (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, it worries me cause one ear flops straight down and the other flops has like a crease and bends back


----------

